
Feeling demotivated from lack of leads - srikanthsrnvs
Its been about a year of constant development to bring my startup; www.blip.delivery to a stage where I can launch.<p>However, it’s been half a month and I haven’t seen any leads&#x2F;customers for the product. I know what I’m doing is a huge problem businesses face today, and the solution is decent too. However, I’m beginning to get really demotivated by the lack of leads.<p>I live in Canada, and running google ads here has led to a grand total of 0 leads. When I ran adverts in the US, I got about 30 clicks per day on an extremely low budget, and even two leads in one day. What’s the problem? Is it just the country I’m based in? I’m feeling extremely demotivated, and I don’t want to give up, but it’s just sad to see a company I’ve built alone and written more than 20k LOC for, can’t generate a single lead.<p>Maybe I was too naive and thought a great product would mean customers barging in. Any advice for me? I’m 22 years old, and studying at University.
======
anoncoward111
Hi, I'm the director of sales at an insurance brokerage. Without leads, I'm
out of a job.

The business world is still really archaic and a bit crony. If you don't have
a personal network to pitch to, I would suggest the following:

1) Make a youtube demo of your product

2) Make youtube videos abouy tangential topics. For example, we sell insurance
to businesses, so we do a lot of videos titled something like, "Why is health
care so expensive???"

3) Once you've got people contacting you because of all the awesome videos
you've made (or at least thats the hope), then sell them or at least sign them
up for a demo. Ask them to refer their friends to you. Like point blank.
Otherwise your business will probably die. I always say, "a referral is the
best compliment you can give!"

~~~
srikanthsrnvs
Ok, I see. I do have a demo setup on my website though. Should I still pursue
the demo video route? Perhaps YouTube advertising?

